# Milestone discovery of two neutron star-black hole collisions



## cougr (Jun 30, 2021)

Milestone discovery of two neutron star-black hole collisions


Australian scientists led the discovery of the collision of the two most extreme objects in the Universe.



www.swinburne.edu.au





Σκρολάρετε το άρθρο να δείτε και το σύντομο βίντεο κινούμενων σχεδίων.


----------

